#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  The Best Bangkok Dentist

## dirtydog

*Siriraj Hospital
2 Prannok Road,
Siriraj, Bangkok Noi, 
Bangkok 10700* 

After more than 20 years of being a total coward I was forced to face one of my greatest fears, the poxy dentist, for about 15 years I have needed two broken teeth pulled from the back of my mouth, and suprisingly I also needed a filling, so the last year or two I have kept an eye open for a dentist that will take his shoes off before standing on my chest whilst pulling my teeth out.

In the end I did have to travel to Bangkok to find this dentist, or dentists, I kept looking round Pattaya and they did have some nice looking dental places, but nice looking doesn't really inspire trust and confidence, plus also there are so many rip off places in Pattaya and you have basically no recourse against these cowboys when they extract the wrong tooth.

One thing I should mention, not one of these dental places does general anesthetic for dental surgery, personally I would have preferred that and got it over and done with whilst passed out, so local anesthetic it was.

So if your in need of dental work Siriraj Hospital is the place you need to go, at least 2 floors of the building are dedicated to dentistry, one for surgical and one for cosmetic, ie fillings and stuff, first up for me was the surgical, quick xray of the offending teeth, think that was 400baht, local anesthetic and out with the buggers, took about 5 minutes in total from sitting down to getting them out once the local had kicked in, no pain or discomfort, only feeling I felt was the first needle for the local, tooth extraction for the 2 was 400baht, now that is a bargain.

Next day was the filling, again no messing about, no pain and the filling was done, they did ask me if I wanted the local anesthetic, huh? Do I look dumb? Of course I do, although I realise the teeth outsides don't have any feelings, but what if she goes that bit too deep with the drill and gets the nerve, weren't taking risks like that.

Siriraj Hospital consists of 75 buildings, although a new one is nearly finished so I think that makes it 76, it is the largest and oldest hospital in Thailand, most of it is exceptionally nicely done out, on par with some of the private hospitals in and around Pattaya, can't compare it to the Bangkok hospitals as this is the only one I have been to in Bangkok.



Marble and granite flooring, recessed ceilings with nice lighting, yep some of the buildings were done out quite classy.



One of the waiting areas, got to admit this one wasn't very nice, those teak wood chairs really do hurt the bum, probably worth a fortune though.



One of the main attractions of Siriraj Hospital is the Mahidol University which is on the grounds, this is chokka block full of hot Uni students desperate to meet young well endowed rich farangs, obviously I didn't bother wasting my time with that, also there is the Siriraj Medical Museum, which includes a museum on forensic medicine and death and stuff, haven't been to that yet.


And if your really bored, here is the history etc.

*History of Siriraj Hospital    * 
             In the reign of His Majesty King Chulalongkorn there was a big Cholera breakout in 1881. With his benevolence, he had established temporary hospitals in 48 community districts. The hospitals were closed when the occurrence of the disease was reduced.However, the establishment of a hospital was still in his mind and he appointed a committee to take responsibility.

       On 22 March 1886 His Majesty King Chulalongkorn had appointed the committee to establish a permanent hospital at Kromphrarajawangboworn Sathanpimuk(Wang Lang)s Palace on the west bank of Chao Phraya River. He also gave money from his private funds as the first donation for the establishment.

       During the preparations, HRH Prince Siriraj Kakutabhundu, the Kings beloved
son died of dysentery on 31 May 1887. This brought him great sorrow and also a
strong will to establish the hospital. After the Princes cremation, HM The King donated the wood planks and everything else used in the ceremony to the hospital as well as donating the princes private fund.

       In the early period, the hospital committee had built 6 patient wards and on 26 April 1888 HM King Chulalongkorn presided the opening of the hospital and named it  Siriraj Hospital, also called Wang Lang Hospital by the local people. The hospital was opened to render treatment to patients both in modern and Thai traditional medicine.

      With an increasing demand for treatment and an inadequate number of physicians, a medical school was established in this hospital and teaching started on 5 September 1890. It was a 3-year curriculum, teaching was both in modern and traditional medicine. This first medical school in Thailand was named  Pattayakorn School. The medical degree was awarded to the first medical graduates on 1 May 1893. 

While HRH Krommamuen Chainartnarendhorn was working as the Director of the medical school, he persuaded HRH Prince Mahidol of Songkla to study medicine. The first place he went to was Harvard University in the United States, where he studied Public Health and later on completed a medical degree. Furthermore, he was a representative of the government of the Kingdom of Thailand and negotiated with the Rockefellers to raise Thai medical education up to the degree level as well as improving the facilities of Siriraj Hospital in various aspects.

       Siriraj Hospital has been sustainably developing until now with the generosity of every king and all the royal families in the Chakri Dynasty as well as the full support from the people of Thailand.

       Siriraj Hospital is located at 2 Prannok Road, Siriraj Sub-district, Bangkoknoi District, Bangkok 10700. It is recognized as one of the biggest hospitals in Southeast Asia occupying 73 rais of land with 75 buildings. In 1996, it housed 2,600 beds, 1,200 physicians, 7,783 nurses and 1,974 nurse assistants as well as 1,117 additional personnel working wholeheartedly with their full strength for patient treatment.

       Siriraj Hospital in the Faculty of Medicine Siriraj Hospital is administered by Mahidol University. The administrative structure in the Faculty comprises the office of the Dean, office of the Director, Her Majesty Cardiac Center, 24 departments, including the office for Research and Development, the Medical Education Technology Center, as well as 8 paramedical schools, namely for Nurse Assistants, Physiotherapy, Medical Audio Visual, Medical Science Technicians, Nurse Anesthetists, Radio Technicians, Sports Science Medicine, and Transfusion Medicine.

     Principal missions of the Faculty of Medicine Siriraj Hospital are to produce qualified graduates, to promote research activities, to provide services to society, to develop medical services and manage resource utilization efficiently, including preserving and spreading activities to uphold the arts and culture of the nation.

----------


## Kwang

> And if your really bored, here is the history etc.


Think I'd sooner have a root canal :Smile: 

400 baht to have 2 teeth pulled ? Wow. I paid 1500 baht down in Cha Am for an hour of torture. I finally got the big shard of tooth out that he had kindly left in there for me, with a toothpick this week, that's 8 weeks after the extraction and 8 weeks of rotten breath and spitting blood.

I know where to go next time though

----------


## dirtydog

They really got to xray the teeth first so they know the weak points, they want it out as easy and quick as possible, and I am sure the customer wants it as easy and quick as possible with the least pain, when I was a kid I had too many back teeth so had 4 taken out, this was xrayed first and they worked from that.

----------


## misskit

^^I had one root canal last week and get another tomorrow. It wasn't too bad but the dentist says I will have to come back several times before they are finished. Then have caps put on them.

^DD, what did you pay for your filling?

----------


## dirtydog

^The filling was damn expensive at 450baht  :Smile:  probably would have been cheaper if I didn't have anesthetic  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Yeah. They always try to get me to do with no anesthetic, too. I must splurge and pay the extra 100 baht for it.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for the good info ,, if I need it in the future I will travel up from Cha am rather than go through Kwangs experience .

   Reception etc looks all very flash , how about the cleanliness of the actual operations room ? 

  £8 for 2 broken tooth extractions ??  unreal !  mabe included a bit of cutting etc to remove em + mabe a stitch or two ? 

  The last basic tooth removal job I had in the UK was about 10 years ago ,, cost £80 per tooth.

----------


## Chairman Mao

That is damn cheap.

they probably save expenses by using the same syringe on everybody until it finally snaps.  :Smile:

----------


## pickel

Thanks DD, I was thinking of posting to find a good cheap dentist. Will have to go there next month when I'm in BKK. I've got two cavities and the sharp pains from drinking cold water or getting a hard kernel of food right on the nerve is rapidly helping to get over my fear of dentists.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Thanks DD, I was thinking of posting to find a good cheap dentist. Will have to go there next month when I'm in BKK. I've got two cavities and the sharp pains from drinking cold water or getting a hard kernel of food right on the nerve is rapidly helping to get over my fear of dentists.



 Mabe he's missed a trick here ,,, as the geezer steering the wheel on the TD bridge , instead of trying to blame that orrible smell on the drains when he was splitting the skin on his knuckles gripping the dentists chair  ,,,, he should have used his endearing charm to arrange a percentage for every new customer from TD into the Dollar doner kebab fund  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

Come on DD, where's the toilet photos? Your reviews aren't complete without a shot of the crappers.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^More toilets than Bangkoks Airport, full of marble and granite, as I said, the place is quite classy  :Smile:  No queues to pee or poo here, and all nice and clean.

----------


## Boon Mee

> That is damn cheap.


Indeed.

Bumrungrad Dental is quality but a little more paeng...

----------


## Cthulhu

Dental Hospital on Soi 49, #85.

I can highly recommend it, plus Samitivej Hospital right across the street, for more demanding stuff.. He a root canal done there, and it was pain free, plus they fixed the molar to my specifications (it's a Frankenstein tooth now) as I did not want a cap or crown.

Still holding strong. Great, professional service, English speaking, US trained dentists, highly recommended.

My root canal, all inclusive, was 1800 baht.

----------


## stickmansucks

This hospital is good but ANY public hospital does the same job for the same price, including Sattahip military hospital.

----------


## dirtydog

^Have you ever been to Thailand? The Queen Sirikit in Sattahip has a 50 percent surcharge for farangs, also why is Chonburi Hospital cheaper on everything say compared to Banglamung hospital?

----------


## Cthulhu

.... but he wasn't talking about Queen Sirikit Hospital, was he...?

----------


## dirtydog

The hospital on the naval base, the naval hospital is not a public hospital.

A full CAT scan at Sattahip, Banglamung, Sri Racha or Chonburi all vary in price by several thousand baht, these are all public hospitals.

----------


## Cthulhu

There's lots of excellent dental facilities, some in Bangkok, others in Pattaya.

There isn't just one "best".

----------


## A mitchell67

Do you have directions or a map of this hospital is it on the sky train route

----------


## dirtydog

^^In 20 odd years I have only been to the one, they never hurt me, they are the best  :Smile: 

Siriraj Hospital Map, Siriraj is in Thonburi.

----------


## jizzybloke

Are we about to get a spanking new sponsor on the board?  :Smile:

----------


## Cthulhu

> Are we about to get a spanking new sponsor on the board?


My thoughts too!

----------


## dirtydog

I don't think govt hospitals get an advertising budget.

----------


## F4UCorsair

I started going to a dentist in Bangkok about four years ago, worth the trip from Australia on that occasion, and I now plan my vacation/s to spend a day or two in Bangkok for that purpose.

The original trip for a root canal, post and crown, and annual checkup, scle and clean, was about $1000, verus over $5000 in Melbourne.

My most recent trip for which I have the receipt was just the annual checkup, scale and clean, and it was B1000, about A$30, and that's a minimum of $140 at home.

An extraction of a molar was B1000 also, and the dentist took over an hour to get all the bits of bone, etc., out.  At home an hour for a dentist is anywhere between $450 and $600!!!

The place I've used so far is Bangkok Smile, Soi 21 (Asoke) Sukhumvit Road, and they have another branch somewhere around Chitlom/Ploenchit on the Skytrain route, almost on the corner of Wireless Road and whatever Sukhumvit changes its name to in that area.

Sounds like Siriraj Hospital is a better deal dirtydog, so I'll keep that in mind.

----------


## prairieboy

> I started going to a dentist in Bangkok about four years ago, worth the trip from Australia on that occasion, and I now plan my vacation/s to spend a day or two in Bangkok for that purpose.
> 
> The original trip for a root canal, post and crown, and annual checkup, scle and clean, was about $1000, verus over $5000 in Melbourne.
> 
> My most recent trip for which I have the receipt was just the annual checkup, scale and clean, and it was B1000, about A$30, and that's a minimum of $140 at home.
> 
> An extraction of a molar was B1000 also, and the dentist took over an hour to get all the bits of bone, etc., out.  At home an hour for a dentist is anywhere between $450 and $600!!!
> 
> The place I've used so far is Bangkok Smile, Soi 21 (Asoke) Sukhumvit Road, and they have another branch somewhere around Chitlom/Ploenchit on the Skytrain route, almost on the corner of Wireless Road and whatever Sukhumvit changes its name to in that area.
> ...


I have been going to the Asoke Smile Clinic for 3-4 years now - superb service, painless and not too pricey

----------


## Jacobruiz

> ^The filling was damn expensive at 450baht  probably would have been cheaper if I didn't have anesthetic


DD, I like everything you've had to say about your dental experience at Siriraj hospital and have been trying to make an appointment with no luck for an upcoming trip to Thailand in October. My e-mails go unanswered. Would I have better luck by phone? I certainly ( unfortunately) don't speak Thai so phoning may not go well for me. Can you suggest a way of contacting them to make the appt.? E-addresses, English speaking phone #s, anything at all would be helpful. Thank you.

----------


## gusG

Here you go mate.
Google has the answer.
If you need to phone, just ask for someone that can speak English.

2 Prannok road, Siriraj, Bangkoknoi, 
Bangkok 10700
Thailand
Tel : +66 2 419 7000
Fax: +66 2 412 1995 
Web: Faculty of Medicine Siriraj Hospital, The First Medical School in Thailand

----------


## Jacobruiz

[QUOTE=gusG;2177383]Here you go mate.
Google has the answer.
If you need to phone, just ask for someone that can speak English.

2 Prannok road, Siriraj, Bangkoknoi, 
Bangkok 10700
Thailand
Tel : +66 2 419 7000
Fax: +66 2 412 1995 


Thanks, Gus. I've already tried their e- address but I'm trying again. Next step is a phone call, I guess. DD, how are the teeth holding up since your visit to Siriraj?

----------


## Jacobruiz

Dirtydog, thanks for your post re: dental work in BKK. It was complete, informative and extremely helpful as a first time visitor to Thailand (me) simply has no idea of how to proceed and who to trust. So... Thank you. So far my e-inquiries have not been answered. Next step, I guess, is to call. Do you have a specific contact # that you used and a person to speak with? Can this be done in English? I live in the Caribbean so my resources are not what I'd have in the US or UK. Any help you could provide would be much appreciated. Finally, how are the old teeth holding up since your dental work? Are you happy with what they did? Thanks......JR.

----------


## sam13

great info dirtydog

i'm a coward when it comes to dentists too lol

btw can i get a 4-6 month visa or do i have to come back....

tks

----------


## Necron99

Thanks, same boat.

ps. the reason they are loath to do general is that for every general there is a real and very measurable chance that you won't wake up.

----------


## Jacobruiz

Just returning from Thailand and have a very positive report about dental work ai BIDC near the Thai Cultural Center. Made the appointments from home and it went off without a hitch. All appoints. confirmed by them by e- mail. My wife and I had 4 crowns and 4 fillings between us. All, I felt, were professionally done with communication in passable, good English. The dentists were all good communicators who kept you informed of what you needed and at try we're doing as you went. Total cost was 2400 USD, probably one half to one third of what it would ave cost me at home. One crown was a little high and they took me in without appt. the next day and shaved it down ad polished it. A very good dental experience. If you want more exact questions answered e-me and I'll be happy to help.

----------


## resseheigl

The best Bangkok dentist is *Sunil Phol*. I had gone for for tooth color filling. Experience was amazing. Doctors were professional and helpful. *Dr. Sunil Dental Clinic* offers all dental services with affordable price. I would definitely recommend Dr. Sunil to others.

----------


## stickmansucks

How can a dentist be better than another one ? They all are exactly the same and only clients are psycho.

The only difference between dentists is that some are just cheaters and others are super cheaters (about their rates).

----------


## Headworx

^Have to disagree with that. It's like saying all spray painters, mechanics, jewelers, builders, eye surgeons and (insert _any_ profession where someones personal skills and ability to use the tools of their trade are involved) can't possibly be better than one another. 

This is also based on some very recent and ongoing personal experience with Dentists. If you Googled up the top 5 Dentists in Pattaya I've now been to 3 of them. Would not even dream of ever returning to 2 of them again, ever!. So no, they're most definitely not all the same. Far from it.

----------


## malenurse

I have tried to contact the *Siriraj Hospital. Does anyone have the direct number to the dental clinic. Does the dental clinic make appointments or is it first come first served? My wife is Thai and we tried to make an appointment but we were told that it was not possible. We will arrive in Bangkok June 20th. I would like to get work done as quickly as possible and as inexpensive as possible. 
*

----------


## Bettyboo

I have had work done at Bang Mot (not plastic surgery...), and they were very good and reasonably priced.

I will be getting some more dental work done soon, so I'd be pleased to hear from any folks who have had good experiences in Bangkok or NakhonNayok.

----------


## malenurse

We are looking for a good and reasonable dentist. I would prefer Bangkok because the crowns are made locally. I can go to Korat but the crowns will be made in Bangkok. Any help or opinions would be appreciated.

----------


## Bangyai

The dental department at the Mayo hospital is second to none and not too expensive. I have had 7 crowns done there and all the mercury fillings removed and replaced with something non toxic.

Mor Hemawan ( a women ) is excellent if you can get her. Bit of a long queue for her but worth the wait. Very professional , good English and not too painful.

On Pahonyothin Road near Kasetsart university.

----------


## S Landreth

> We are looking for a good and reasonable dentist. I would prefer Bangkok because the crowns are made locally.


The best: Dentacareclinic.com

good luck

----------


## redhotchili

For me, the best dentists in Bangkok are the ones in Thantakit. I've been to quite a few dental places around BKK and they would continuously upsell. I didn't feel that way whenever I go to Thantakit. Had my dental fillings, a root canal treatment and general dental care done there. Their fluency in English is a plus as well.

----------


## dairy queen

I'm a big fan of the Yanhee Dental Center, at Yanhee Hospital. Cheap prices, and great service/dentists. [Been three times so far over the past couple of years]. They are open 24 hours a day, and getting an appointment has always been easy. [Admittedly the wife does this for me].

At other dental clinics I have been to, it seemed like whenever I went on for a checkup I'd end up with a filling. Whether I had any problems/pain, or not.

Check out this video I put together on my last visit which goes through what to expect and how to get there etc. [I haven't received any compensation for this video, it's my honest opinion].

----------


## taxexile

how did you manage to get mr. bean to star in it?

----------

